# Texas Prince Hall Magazine



## kosei (May 14, 2013)

Here is the spring edition of Texas Prince Hall Mason Magazine http://www.mwphglotx.org/PDFFILES/TPHFM/TPHFM Spring Edition 2013.pdf


----------



## tomasball (May 14, 2013)

Page 7...what's the "Narzidini ritual"?


----------



## kosei (May 15, 2013)

My PM is in the classes and he said they haven't went over that yet so he's not sure. As soon as I know then you will know too 


tomasball said:


> Page 7...what's the "Narzidini ritual"?


----------

